# Allegan MI - 4 Yr Old Male GSD Needs Immediate Placement



## stig (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to have to turn to this community twice in one month, but you all have provided so many wonderful connections for our dogs I feel you're our best option for our latest boy.

Kendall is a 3-4 year old male who was brought into the Allegan County Animal Shelter two weeks ago. He arrived with what may have been a sibling sister. They were reported to have been removed from a car and left at a local church, where they waited patiently at the entrance for two days.

It is unusual for the shelter to receive shepherds, but we have received four in the past month. They do not do well here. They go down hill quickly after a few weeks of confinement, at which point they become problematic and are candidates to be euthanized when space is critical ..and space has been critical this month.

Kendall's sister was adopted last week. However, all applications for Kendal were the "tie them to the porch 24/7 with a bag of chow to scare away the neighbors" type. .. they were denied, which unfortunately has left Kendall with few options.

Kendall is a lovable boy, very calm, and enjoys hugs. He could use some leash training, but is otherwise a very good boy. He has been given his DA2PP and bordetella vaccinations and has had a negative heartworm test.

We can help with any transport. If anyone has a placement suggestion for this boy shoot me a post or PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump for Kendall!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Bump!


Although I cannot adopt him, I would be willing to help out with transportation if needed as well. Hope he gets his furever home!!


----------



## stig (May 5, 2009)

Hey folks, a great application was approved for Kendal yesterday. He was adopted today.

Thanks for your support !


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

